# modprobing snd-mixer-oss

## TomorrowPlusX

Hey there everybody

I'm actually a fairly experienced linux user, I've been running slack for a few years (though I won't pretend I really know what I'm doing)

The trouble I'm having is fairly simple -- sound drivers (alsa) work, but the oss compatibility mixer doesn't load on boot. Now, I can (as root) modprobe it into existence by typing

# modprobe snd-mixer-oss

And then, all is good. But, even though I added it to modules.autoload nothing happens.

Any ideas? At the moment I'm reading the manpage for modules.autoload, but it's not telling me anything that seems useful.

----------

## TomorrowPlusX

Well, I *watched* the boot process this time and noticed that modprobe wasn't loading snd-mixer-oss because I had *spelled* it wrong.

Ah well.

----------

